# The Installer Is Here



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Our hurricane approved door is finally getting installed. The day didn't start out good, as it was pouring down rain, and it's Friday the 13th to boot. I must say the installer is very good, was 30 minutes early and is very organized. This is his second trip here. His first one a couple of weeks ago was with the correct door, but the wrong jamb. We ordered a non-wood jamb (PVC). 

It all seems to be going well. He isn't very sociable (all work). So, to take a picture I had to sneak my laptop to the kitchen and click one with my web cam.
.
















 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

He looks like he's banging his head of frustration. Lol.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dominick said:


> He looks like he's banging his head of frustration. Lol.


Better him than me.:yes:










 







.


----------

